# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Informacion

## JETA1111

Pershendetje,
Si mund te gjej nje liste se sa profesioniste te licensuar ushtrojne profesionin e fizioterapistit, dentistit, teknike te dhembeve ne gjithe Shqiperine?
Faleminderit

----------

